# Walleye still? Bank fishing Erie



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question: I've gone out a few times to 72nd & 55th trying to catch my first walleye, but got skunked every time. I'm thinking about going out tonight, but don't know if I'm too late in the season

I've been mostly throwing my husky jerk 14 by the first bridge at 72nd. Any tips appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question: I've gone out a few times to 72nd & 55th trying to catch my first walleye, but got skunked every time. I'm thinking about going out tonight, but don't know if I'm too late in the season
> 
> I've been mostly throwing my husky jerk 14 by the first bridge at 72nd. Any tips appreciated! Thanks!


Switch to a smithwick p10 in a gold type color. Go to the wall at 55th and cast your arm off. It’s only too late in the year if the lake iced over. The wind looks okay this evening. If it’s whipping out of the sw, w, or nw. You will catch fish on the 55th wall. Saturday looks like a killer day to be there. Forecasted west winds at 25-30. Bite will be on fire. Tonight says sw 5-10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for the reply! It's not too deep at 55th for a perfect 10? I never know what depth the walleye are hanging out at.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Your basically trying to catch fish feeding on or near the surface. That’s where the Shad are at this time of year. It can be 6” from surface or 4’ down. Try different retrieves. Read the rainy night jerk bite limits in the central Ohio section. Lots of that info pertains to fall/winter Erie walleye also. Good luck!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> Thanks for the reply! It's not too deep at 55th for a perfect 10? I never know what depth the walleye are hanging out at.


P10s dive 8-12. I have caught fish on deep bandits and top 20s at 55th. Those dive 20+ feet. Fish the wall and you will not hit the bottom with anything you use. The fish can be anywhere in the Column. That’s why having HJs, P10s, and deep divers are nice. Can mix and match this you find the right depth and color. P10s catch the most fish for me, but it varies by location and the day. You fish the 55th wall you will catch fish plain and simple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm at 55th right now with a husky jerk scatter rap 10 (that's the closest I have). I'll let you all know how I do!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> I'm at 55th right now with a husky jerk scatter rap 10 (that's the closest I have). I'll let you all know how I do!


People catching fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

I saw like 7 walleye on the pavement or in nets walking back I think I got a bite on a jointed shad rap, but I got skunked again. I need to get one of those perfect 10s. There were a ton of people (30-40) and I only saw 2 get reeled in over 2 hours.

Bummer!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> I saw like 7 walleye on the pavement or in nets walking back I think I got a bite on a jointed shad rap, but I got skunked again. I need to get one of those perfect 10s. There were a ton of people (30-40) and I only saw 2 get reeled in over 2 hours.
> 
> Bummer!


Yeah I figured it would be a little slow tonight with the wind. Go Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ShakerMan said:


> Thanks for the reply! It's not too deep at 55th for a perfect 10? I never know what depth the walleye are hanging out at.


Everything IHD has told you is some golden knowledge. When he gives specifics listen to what he says.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Other than walking on THIN ICE>>>LOL


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

I believe IHD! I just need to get one of those perfect 10s now. I'm gonna have to ask my wife for an advance on my allowance--they're pricey. If anyone wants to sell a used one cheap or trade for stuff (tools, guitar pedals, kayak paddle, etc) hit me up!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> I believe IHD! I just need to get one of those perfect 10s now. I'm gonna have to ask my wife for an advance on my allowance--they're pricey. If anyone wants to sell a used one cheap or trade for stuff (tools, guitar pedals, kayak paddle, etc) hit me up!


I’ll shoot you a message next time I go, I’m sure mr kit carson will be in attendance as well whenever I do get out. More than welcome to join us. I’ll prob hit it another time before it’s ice season. With the brawl being over I don’t have the urge to go as much. Freezer is full and the couch is quite comfy lol. Speaking of, walleye is on the menu for dinner tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

That'd be cool man! I appreciate it


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey shaker man....I have hundreds of stick baits and I'll put together a small box for you free of charge if your funds are limited. I'd like to see you get your first one before ice up. Lemme know when you can meet up through PM message.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

That's an incredibly generous offer; I have some stuff to trade. I'll PM you. Thanks so much!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> Hey shaker man....I have hundreds of stick baits and I'll put together a small box for you free of charge if your funds are limited. I'd like to see you get your first one before ice up. Lemme know when you can meet up through PM message.


Good stuff buddy, this is majority of the OGF community in a nutshell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup. Lots of great OGF folks have helped me since 2008 so it's necessary for me to give back anyway I can. Some of my closest friends to this day are from meeting up to fish from this community. I'm grateful to be a member here.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice thread,cant wait to try the shore,live in Columbus, been driving to Ashtabula and Conneaut for 30 years, now have a property in Andover,hope i find some nice places to bank fish for hogs. Wonderful group of people on Ogf.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

jiggerman said:


> Nice thread,cant wait to try the shore,live in Columbus, been driving to Ashtabula and Conneaut for 30 years, now have a property in Andover,hope i find some nice places to bank fish for hogs. Wonderful group of people on Ogf.


Never fished east of fairport but the short wall on the right night can be fantastic for the eyes. I would say there’s more nights you won’t catch any but it can be extremely good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup. Fairport can provide some amazing nights casting from the short pier. This particular night I landed like 47 fat walleyes in about 5hrs. Just got to go and cast. You just never know when that epic once in a lifetime bite takes place.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

I’ll jump in on that fairport pic party


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

This wasn’t fairport but man I like this game haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Always remember with the water cooling off, do a lot of pauses during your retrieve. Can trigger a few extra bites.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

B Ron 11 said:


> Always remember with the water cooling off, do a lot of pauses during your retrieve. Can trigger a few extra bites.


X2


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Another tip is to take some solder wire and wrap your hook shanks to make your jerkbait suspend flat and not sink or float. Long pauses after a few slow turns of your reel.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes just in general this time of year you legit can reel twice and pause for 20 seconds. And then do it again and again. If there’s current and waves you may not even have to reel once lol. The only issue is if there’s people around you can only let your bait drift so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...that slowwwww retrieve is a GRIND/mind control thing for sure this time of year...especially when it's cold and windy out...plus dark lol. But it works!

Took me awhile to slow my retrieve in for sure. Tried at westbranch dam a couple late winters/early springs ago and caught fish. 

Slow n easy.

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

slow retrieves are the ticket when its cold ...pauses during the retrieve can trigger strikes too...but mix it up, things change, ive had days where they wanted a steady retrieve and wouldnt even look at a bait that had stopped...if one thing isnt working try something else.....and keep tension on your line cant tell you how many times especially this year i was bringing in a bait and all of a sudden my line went slack....reel like crazy when that happens and then slam the hook home thats a fish taking your lure as its swimming towards you so your line drops and goes slack....caught alot of walleye over the years this way....but took me a while to figure it out lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

The reeling is so slow sometimes it’s painful. I’m a burner when reeling in most baits so it hurts the soul to reel so slow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I like super rogue's for casting at night, bigger profile and rattle and cast farther then the Rapala versions.
I like perfect ten's during day time or dusk, but IMO most important part, with anything you use, like everyone else has said: go painfully slow.

Thats where the Rogue's shine because they are more of a suspending bait and get down 2-3ft automatically, and going slow with them is easier..
I did surprisingly well with them trolling slow on my outside board at night, we caught a few over 25-30fow


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks fellas for all the tips! I bought a couple of clearance lures (Yo-zuri 18-20' 5" - Matzuo Kinchou Minnow 10-20' 4.5" - Spro MadEye Minnow 13-20' 6"). Do you think these will work?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> Thanks fellas for all the tips! I bought a couple of clearance lures (Yo-zuri 18-20' 5" - Matzuo Kinchou Minnow 10-20' 4.5" - Spro MadEye Minnow 13-20' 6"). Do you think these will work?


They will catch fish. I think you want to find a couple baits for the middle of the water column too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

Looked at Lake Erie today and it looks like chocolate milk as far as you can see after the big blow Saturday. How long do you think it will take to clear up enough for shore might bite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Cro-Magnon said:


> Looked at Lake Erie today and it looks like chocolate milk as far as you can see after the big blow Saturday. How long do you think it will take to clear up enough for shore might bite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now. Muddy or not the fish still eat. There’s no waiting period. I have had many good nights with straight mud water. You’re reeling slow, they’ll find it. If you really want to wait it should start clearing up decent by Tuesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

Thanks I will give it a try. I’m guessing that rattle baits would be more productive in stained water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> They will catch fish. I think you want to find a couple baits for the middle of the water column too


I returned some crappy buzzbaits to Wally World and bought a Smithwick Perfect 10 (wonderbread, chartreuse head) and a Bandit Shallow Walleye (shiny goldish). I can't wait to get out there! I'll let you all know how I do.

EDIT: Going out tonight to 55th. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Been out here 2+ hours and it's dead. I haven't seen anyone catch anything. No wind, lots of chop. Been throwing perfect 10, shallow Bandit, and yo-zuri deep diver. Not even a hit. Everyone is leaving lol.

EDIT: I mean like big rolling swells, not chop I guess. Wind has picked up a bit


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> Been out here 2+ hours and it's dead. I haven't seen anyone catch anything. No wind, lots of chop. Been throwing perfect 10, shallow Bandit, and yo-zuri deep diver. Not even a hit. Everyone is leaving lol.


No wind lots of chop doesn’t make any sense. We are headed out Thursday. Message me if you like to join us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

Are you guys talking East 55th Marina? Just go out and fish the break wall!? I’ve never tried doing this before… I think I may give it a try after reading this thread…


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Bowtech17 said:


> Are you guys talking East 55th Marina? Just go out and fish the break wall!? I’ve never tried doing this before… I think I may give it a try after reading this thread…


Can be any wall any night. Wind decides where the best bite typically is. But 55th is a good starting spot especially for beginners. Bring a long net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats shakerman! 
And congrats to the guys here that helped along the way in many different ways.
Pretty much exactly how it used to go down here all the time in the old days!
Good stuff guys!!!!!


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Definitely! Thank you all for the tips and encouragement, it made all the difference! I would have never gotten one without you guys


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Switch to a smithwick p10 in a gold type color. Go to the wall at 55th and cast your arm off. It’s only too late in the year if the lake iced over. The wind looks okay this evening. If it’s whipping out of the sw, w, or nw. You will catch fish on the 55th wall. Saturday looks like a killer day to be there. Forecasted west winds at 25-30. Bite will be on fire. Tonight says sw 5-10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great answer. Thanks


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome job
Congrats and good choice of lure too
Lol


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The Cleveland breakwalls were producing a good number of fish 2 nights ago. Last night I only manged one..Throwing husky Jerks and Smithwicks. Chartreuse seemed to be the hot color the past few nights.


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

All in all it's just another... fish... Off the wall.
Thanks for the tips. Clown P10 this AM


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

blumpkin said:


> All in all it's just another... fish... Off the wall.
> Thanks for the tips. Clown P10 this AM
> View attachment 480298


Clown p10? Or Helsinki shad HJ14 that is in the pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Clown p10? Or Helsinki shad HJ14 that is in the pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, you know your lures don't you?


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Bprice1031 said:


> Damn, you know your lures don't you?


He does... I gave the Helsinki to the dude that brought the long handled net (muy impotante!!!). I caught the fish on a Clown P10... that I eventually cast off... (it happens). I am tuning all of my HJ's today like that fishslim dude preaches and heading out tonight.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

blumpkin said:


> He does... I gave the Helsinki to the dude that brought the long handled net (muy impotante!!!). I caught the fish on a Clown P10... that I eventually cast off... (it happens). I am tuning all of my HJ's today like that fishslim dude preaches and heading out tonight.


Wondering how the fishing was tonight with the southwest wind? Never fished for walleye from the rocks and thought about going tomorrow evening to try and the winds are supposed to be the same.


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

InlandKid said:


> Wondering how the fishing was tonight with the southwest wind? Never fished for walleye from the rocks and thought about going tomorrow evening to try and the winds are supposed to be the same.


I ended up not going last night because the temp was too low for my liking...
They got the game tonight so... E55th is off the radar.
Might do Huron or Fairport Harbor tonight.
Hit me up in my Instagram DMs... If anyone wants to head out.
@blummersgram


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Forgot about that game, traffic will be a pain in that area.


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

blumpkin said:


> I ended up not going last night because the temp was too low for my liking...
> They got the game tonight so... E55th is off the radar.
> Might do Huron or Fairport Harbor tonight.
> Hit me up in my Instagram DMs... If anyone wants to head out.
> @blummersgram


Perfect walleye. Nicely done


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Was able to hit "the wall" Monday 12/20 and Tues. 12/21 mornings, before sunrise.
Skunked Monday, hard core local said he got 3 that evening on P10. Got 1 hit Tues. morning.
Just like everything else that you folks have been right about. I think the bite is way better in near miserable or greater than miserable wind conditions of Westerly origins. Clean water is something boat anglers have the luxury of worrying about. Muddy water is not even a factor in my Walleye from the rocks equation. P10s And HJ14s have rattles and move enough water around them that the fish will connect if your retrieve is slow enough.

Today is too cold for me, but Thurs... thru the weekend... conditions are looking to be the perfect level of miserable for my liking. Might even break out the fly rod if nobody's looking.

Merry Christmas, and enjoy the New World Order oppression... until they round us up and put us in camps... to keep us "safe".

There is your blumpkin generated walleye from the rocks report.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I just found out what a "bumpkin" is hahaha. That's hilarious and I've never experienced one before unfortunately.


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> I just found out what a "bumpkin" is hahaha. That's hilarious and I've never experienced one before unfortunately.


I am always the old mechanic at a shop with younger mechanics. One day I heard the term "blumpkin" echoing in the shop and thought it was such a cute word...
Then they gave me the "urban dictionary" rundown...
Those crazy youngins'...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That reminds me of an episode of Modern Family where Phil is describing what he's going to do for Claire on her birthday. He winds up his presentation with, "and finally a delightful blimpnic!" So Claire askes, "Is that the one where the man..." and begins describing something like a blumpkin, but in polite terms. Phil gets mad and cuts her off yelling, "It's a picnic on a blimp, Claire!!"


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes the bite slowed down the past couple days in the Cle area..sunny daytime skies, colder temps and calm waters seemed to turn them off in the near shore...last week was hot...lots of fish being landed, big ones also. Landed 12 fish last week over 4 days, multiple lost fish. Most of the fish were larger femals. Bet with the warmer weather in the forecast they will turn on again.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought about going last week on a few different nights but decided to just work OT. Kinda wish I had went now lol. Hopefully I can get out on the lake over the weekend and jig up some Lakers


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

my wifes cousin caught a bunch last night casting


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

I pulled up last night but it was too crowded... I could see fish getting netted.
I'll get mine, no problem, makes me VERY happy to see others catching!!!
Either that kick ass lady is short... Or those fish are long. Awesome!
I will put together a report by tomorrow AM
Merry Xmax.... Keep Hammering!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

She said everyone was catching. Her and her boyfriend got there limit


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Those are some hogs!


----------



## wilsoncastaway (Jun 18, 2012)

Never fished 55th or 72nd but am tired of just working.Tomorrow is supposed to be my day off and i dont care if its raining i just want to go fishing would either of these spots be okay? I have husky jerks and walleye divers but no p10s not even sure what those are. And is daytime not worth it?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

wilsoncastaway said:


> Never fished 55th or 72nd but am tired of just working.Tomorrow is supposed to be my day off and i dont care if its raining i just want to go fishing would either of these spots be okay? I have husky jerks and walleye divers but no p10s not even sure what those are. And is daytime not worth it?


Ya the Walleye bite is in the evening..during the day try for steelhead..Use a float with a 6 to 7 foot leader with an emerald shiner for bait. E 55 Is more popular than E 72. Both places are good but E 55 produces more fish. Husky Jerks , Smithwicks and Bandits are the top lures...


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Osmerus said:


> Ya the Walleye bite is in the evening..during the day try for steelhead..Use a float with a 6 to 7 foot leader with an emerald shiner for bait. E 55 Is more popular than E 72. Both places are good but E 55 produces more fish. Husky Jerks , Smithwicks and Bandits are the top lures...


I thought about going out there today for steelhead. How do HJs, P10s, and Bandits compare to Kastmasters, Cleo's and other spoons for steelhead? Do you just slow retrieve and pause jerkbaits like for walleye? I'm a steelhead newb lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ShakerMan said:


> I thought about going out there today for steelhead. How do HJs, P10s, and Bandits compare to Kastmasters, Cleo's and other spoons for steelhead? Do you just slow retrieve and pause jerkbaits like for walleye? I'm a steelhead newb lol


If you're casting off the rocks/pier stick with spoons for steelhead, any spoon works but Little Cleos are your bread and butter. Don't bother with the crank baits until the sun goes down and you switch over to walleye.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

You can catch just as many steelhead on crackbaits as you can spoons
Use bright colored cranks with alot of hotred, chartruece, and silver you will catch steelhead
Ive caught them at nite casting for walleye even


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

What kind of retrieve do y'all use for steelhead?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> What kind of retrieve do y'all use for steelhead?


Quicker than the walleye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Like i said ive caught them while walleye fishing barely moving the crankbait
This time of year you want a slower retrieve
With pauses every now and then after the pause give it a quick burst then slow it back down
Try different things till you find what they want
Gold jointed rapalas with the hot red top work great 
I know alot of guys stickbaits is all they use trolling for steel


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks guys! I'm out here right now. I'll post if I get anything


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Tried yesterday around 1:00p at e72 for a couple hours with a 3/4oz Kastmaster, no luck. Cast a 2/5oz fire tiger little cleo for 2.5 hours right after dawn today, no luck. I was at that "J" part where Doan Brook empties out. I'll get one eventually!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> Tried yesterday around 1:00p at e72 for a couple hours with a 3/4oz Kastmaster, no luck. Cast a 2/5oz fire tiger little cleo for 2.5 hours right after dawn today, no luck. I was at that "J" part where Doan Brook empties out. I'll get one eventually!


Go to the short wall in fairport at the mouth of the grand. Use a bobber with a hair jig, throw like 3 maggots on there. Couple splitshots a foot or two up and set the bait 5ish feet down. You’ll get one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Go to the short wall in fairport at the mouth of the grand. Use a bobber with a hair jig, throw like 3 maggots on there. Couple splitshots a foot or two up and set the bait 5ish feet down. You’ll get one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better wait till the water clears some more


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ShakerMan said:


> Tried yesterday around 1:00p at e72 for a couple hours with a 3/4oz Kastmaster, no luck. Cast a 2/5oz fire tiger little cleo for 2.5 hours right after dawn today, no luck. I was at that "J" part where Doan Brook empties out. I'll get one eventually!


Did you try any stickbaits???
The spoon bite is really tapering off now
You can fish the stickbaits slower 
Let me know if you need some help with the steel
Lol i have a lil experience with them lol


----------



## wilsoncastaway (Jun 18, 2012)

Osmerus said:


> Ya the Walleye bite is in the evening..during the day try for steelhead..Use a float with a 6 to 7 foot leader with an emerald shiner for bait. E 55 Is more popular than E 72. Both places are good but E 55 produces more fish. Husky Jerks , Smithwicks and Bandits are the top lures...


Thanks I need to get up there one night I steelhead in the rivers with a flyrod but they are raging right now. is it the 55th marina everyone is talking about. Ive only fished out of vermilion, lorain and maumee but from a boat. I miss eating some walleye havent been out in years.


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Incidental by-catch... This AM. Wildwood.
Trippy... firetiger P10


----------



## Tnek4230 (Oct 1, 2020)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...that slowwwww retrieve is a GRIND/mind control thing for sure this time of year...especially when it's cold and windy out...plus dark lol. But it works!
> 
> Took me awhile to slow my retrieve in for sure. Tried at westbranch dam a couple late winters/early springs ago and caught fish.
> 
> ...


I hear you say slowwwww, but do you mean so slow that the bait doesn't even "swim"? I noticed last time that I was retrieving so slowly that the bait was coming in completely straight, with no wobble or rock. It looked like a stick. Is that too slow?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Tnek4230 said:


> I hear you say slowwwww, but do you mean so slow that the bait doesn't even "swim"? I noticed last time that I was retrieving so slowly that the bait was coming in completely straight, with no wobble or rock. It looked like a stick. Is that too slow?


Nope you’re doing it right. The walleyes just cruise through with their mouths open it seems like. I’ve had many many fish with the bait just sitting there and I’m turned around talking to someone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

E55th doable today, or would it be too icy...?


----------

